# teeth



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

My puppy had this on both sides. We had an implant put in at 8 months that he wore for about 8 weeks. It's attached to the upper teeth and when they bite down it pushes the lower canines out into the proper position. It was not cheap to have done but he has a beautiful bite now.

I would be concerned about the teeth rupturing the upper palate if not fixed, particularly if the tooth came in very straight(in my dog's case they were basically upright had no outward angles)


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I passed on a 9 month old puppy for that reason..It may not have ever been a problem ,A vet also said it would be fine. She also had a bit of an overbite. Maybe if you sent the picture people could tell if they had seen this type bite and if it corrected or not.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

nu2poodles said:


> I'm considering a dog that has a problem with her bite. She is just under a year old. I'm not sure, but it could be a "base narrow" malocclusion. It looks as though the lower canine on the left side has not fully cleared the gumline, or that the tooth itself has not grown to it's full length (or both --- I only have a picture, not the dog, so I'm not sure). I've been told that the Vet has said it is not going to cause the dog problems in the future.
> Thoughts and suggestions welcome.


Interesting. I have seen other teeth not fully clear the gums but I've never seen the canines do this. I would consider this "less than full dentition". I don't see that it will present a real problem in a companion dog. The only issue is that the canine do serve to pull the upper and lower teeth together into correct alignment. If the right side has a full sized canine then this may be all that is necessary.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

A picture of the dog's teeth is attached (I hope).


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is nothing. There is a little wonkiness going on there but I think that over all that bite looks fine.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, cbrand, that is good to hear. 

I would not be so concerned, except that I think the nearest dog orthodontist is hundreds of miles from me, and I would be very concerned to get the proper treatment for her.


----------

